# Blue Resin Coffee Table



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Just finished this mesquite and blue resin table. The top is a butterfly, or bookmatched pair of mesquite slabs. The base is cedar and red oak on a cantilevered design. The resin has pearlescent pigment added to it, and as it cures, it takes on different forms and designs. Pretty cool stuff to work with and tons of possibilities.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good

Try one with some led string lights under the resin, really pops.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks pretty good. I was just watching You Tube videos on this last night. Gong to try it soon.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Really Nice


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Very cool right there now. Really like the cantilever


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is Bad @ss! I have a couple of chunks that need this done. What is the process?


----------

